
Nearly 1B people still smoke daily - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11917.html
======
mattbgates
Thank you for smoking.

Best movie clip ever:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrxRCTUt6OY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrxRCTUt6OY)

It also helps when you have investments in cigarette companies, because why
not? When there are advertisements sent out by the very companies themselves
to avoid their product, and people still do it? There must be something to it!
And money to be made!

But in all seriousness, everyone chooses their poison which comforts them,
whether it be alcohol, prescription drugs, cigarettes, food, television, etc.
This is the beauty of free will and choice. No matter what the research says,
people will still do it. I've work in a hospital before and saw plenty of
patients with lung cancer who passed away right before my eyes. Once the scene
was cleared and cleaned up, the nurses and doctors would go right outside and
smoke cigarettes. They know the possibility is there, yet make the choice to
continue doing self-harm.

~~~
babyrainbow
When you get on a Vehicle and enter a Highway, don't you know a care
less/drunk/reckless driver can kill you and your loved ones instantly or put
them in unimaginable agony for a long time. Right?

But we still do it, even when there are other safer alternatives, like taking
a bus, at the same time mocking people who Smoke, because they are "risking
their lives". Why?

Why is not entering a small car and going to highway where people are going at
100+ mph, seen as risking their lives?

To me, _that_ is more perplexing a thing than smoking. At least you are not
risking the lives of others...

But we don't talk about it. Of course, convenience trumps everything...

~~~
coralreef
Getting into a car is a necessary risk to living a fulfilling life.

Taking up smoking has little upside.

~~~
babyrainbow
>Getting into a car is a necessary risk to living a fulfilling life.

Haha. Really? These car advertisements really work.

>Taking up smoking has little upside.

Again. Really? Are you saying there is no fun in smoking?

~~~
coralreef
Yes, some people need to get into a car to get to work. Work is a significant
part of a fulfilling life. Driving allows you to visit places, see family,
maintain a hobby.

Smoking has some utility, in that it feels good by delivering nicotine. It
also has great downsides, like cancer and heart disease risk.

What I'm saying is the two aren't without risk, but one is a clearly more
sensible option than the other (you brought up the example of cars).

~~~
babyrainbow
>Yes, some people need to get into a car to get to work....

Can't take a Bus?

>Driving allows you to visit places, see family, maintain a hobby.

Can't take a bus?

I wasn't taking about the driving where you are the only passenger anyway....

>What I'm saying is the two aren't without risk, but one is a clearly more
sensible option than the other (you brought up the example of cars).

And. You say smoking has some great downsides. Have you spent some time in a
traffic jam or red signal, where you are surrounded by exhaust from other
vehicles. In some countries you might have a truck or bus with your exhaust
directly in your face or open window....

So, one is not "clearly more sensible option", But one sure is more socially
acceptable. Surprise surprise!

~~~
coralreef
Some people live in rural areas or sparsely populated areas, so yeah, they
can't take a bus.

